# Supprimer Reseau LAN créé sur un Mac



## darkrebelion (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai créé un réseau local en Wifi à partir de mon Mac avec "Créer un Réseau" dans l'onglet Wifi. Mais je ne sait jamais comment l'arrêter. Quelqu'un pourrait me dire. Car même après avoir déconnecté mon Mac de son propre réseau, le réseau reste disponible.
Merci.


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici la demarche : Préférences système -> Réseau -> Avancé


----------



## darkrebelion (17 Avril 2012)

Mais une fois dessus, je fais quoi pour couper le réseau "MacBook de ... " qui a été créer sur mon ordi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

C'est quand même fout, il y a un utilitaire pour créer un réseau locale à partir d'un Mac, mais rien pour le supprimer. On doit le garder à vie ?


----------



## darkrebelion (18 Avril 2012)

Aujourd'hui il a changé de nom, il apparait avec des points d'intérogation, mais c'est toujours lui et je peux toujours m'y connecté.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2012)

pourrais tu poster un screenshot de la liste des connexions réseau (la liste avec wifi, ethernet, etc ...) ? 
à+


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2012)

Désactive le WiFi!


----------



## darkrebelion (18 Avril 2012)

@Arlequin :
La liste des connexions réseau, c'est pas ce que je viens d'envoyer ? Sinon j'ai une autre liste : "Réseaux Préférés" (dans Réseau-Avancé) mais il est pas dedans.
@remi :
J'imagine que tu veux dire "relancer" la wifi. J'ai déjà essayer, et sa change rien.


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2012)

non j'ai bien dit Désactiver le WiFi!

Sans WiFi je ne vois pas comment le réseau créé à partir de ton Mac pourrait encore être actif!


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2012)

darkrebelion a dit:


> @Arlequin :
> La liste des connexions réseau, c'est pas ce que je viens d'envoyer ? Sinon j'ai une autre liste : "Réseaux Préférés" (dans Réseau-Avancé) mais il est pas dedans.
> @remi :
> J'imagine que tu veux dire "relancer" la wifi. J'ai déjà essayer, et sa change rien.



non, tu as envoyé la liste des réseaux wifi de ton entourage

préférences système > réseau > là tu captures la fenêtre et tu postes ici

@ rémy > désactiver le wifi ok, mais ça ne va pas retirer le réseau créé  . 

Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir une config manuelle, qu'il suffira de retirer ...

on verra mieux avec la capture demandée


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2012)

Désactiver le WiFi sur la machine qui crée le réseau en question ça devrait supprimer le réseau créé!


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Désactiver le WiFi sur la machine qui crée le réseau en question ça devrait supprimer le réseau créé!



et dès que tu réactiveras, le réseau se remettra en route tel qu'il avait été configuré amha

à mon sens, il faut supprimer le réseau wifi de la liste des connexions, ce qui supprimera complètement les paramètres personnalisés


----------



## darkrebelion (18 Avril 2012)

@r e m y : Arlequin à raison, le réseau ce remet des que je remet la wifi.
@Arlequin : voici la capture d'écran :


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2012)

ok

laisse "wifi" sélectionné

presse le bouton "-" en bas de la liste (ça va supprimer la connexion airport)
presse "appliquer"
ensuite presse "+", choisis interface wifi
ok
appliquer
ça va le réinstaller tout beau tout propre


----------



## darkrebelion (18 Avril 2012)

Merci, sa a marcher !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2012)

de rien

bonne continuation


----------

